# Butterball!



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Heres the new goldfish Butterball! I plan to get 2 but i wanted to make sure the 1 doesnt have any diseases or illness then I will add a friend in a few days.


----------



## aqualife2u (Sep 24, 2012)

FRIENDLYFISHIES said:


> Heres the new goldfish Butterball! I plan to get 2 but i wanted to make sure the 1 doesnt have any diseases or illness then I will add a friend in a few days.


*Better quarantine that fish first before putting it to your main aquarium. Cheers for your new fish anyway.. Try to buy some bull head gold fish.. It really looks awesome just like I did in my aquarium. ;-)*


----------

